# Building a reasonably priced Gaming Computer



## Gylindril (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello, and thank you for any and all replies in advance.
I am looking to build my own gaming computer with a decent amount of flexibility regarding price, i.e. looking for 2k and under. What I have come up with browsing Newegg with my limited knowledge is the following, please comment on mistakes i made as far as compatibility and/or cheaper/better alternatives.

*ASUS Rampage II Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard*


*Rosewill ARMOR Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case*


*Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive*


*PNY VCGGTX570XPB GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card*


*COOLER MASTER Silent Pro RS850-AMBAJ3-US 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply*


*Patriot Viper Xtreme 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model PX7312G2000ELK*


*Intel Core i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80601960*


*COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler Intel Core i7 compatible*

I also grabbed a monitor, but thats all about the HDMI vs. VGA as far as I know and the video card supports both. The processor cooler is another question I had, since I plan on gamin for several hours at a time, and wondered if anyone had heard/used this item. 

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

IMHO your linked motherboard is bloated overkill /marketing hype

the asus X58 Sabertooth is just every bit as good without throwing the extra $100.00 into the wind

Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

the rest looks good


----------



## Gylindril (Mar 1, 2011)

cool thanks. One thing I was worried about was the vid card, as i couldn't find the bit-compatibility between it and the motherboard, if anyone would reply please.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

pci-express 2.0 is what proves compatability and you have that covered


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd have to say the 12gb of ram is overkill. Your only gaming so anything over 4-6 would be considered overkill. Generally high amounts of ram are best suited for higher end tasks like video editing/encoding , photoshop , server like tasks ect... So you can save yourself quite a bit skipping the extra ram you won't use.

Also if your not overclocking you won't need an aftermarket cpu cooler, the stock one is more then capable. Other then that the build looks good.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in reality you could build a $1200.00 system that would game equally well with that i7 spec; the i7 has no advantage over the i5-760 in gaming; in fact the i7 doesnt pull ahead of the i5 until photo shop / auto cad rendering / commercial video 3d tasks are practiced; thats where the i7 "server platform" finally benefits from its abilities; not in the gaming world


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

take the $1200.00 intel buiild here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

swap the cpu for the i5-760 and substitute your flavor of video card and there you have it; pure performance with the fluff $$$$$$$ milked out


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All of the above is sound advice.


----------

